# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Kaszel i katar bez goraczki

## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja 4.5 letnia córka od tygodnia ma katar i kaszel. Ani jedno i ani drugie nie jest zbyt obfite. Mówi troszkę przez nos. Gorączka była tylko przez pierwsze 3 dni. Dziecko jest wesołe. Normalnie je i pije. Wyróżnia się. Z leków dostaje Pneumolan.ale nie widać większej poprawy. Co to może być? Proszę o pomoc

----------


## parana

Może wydzielina zalega, jakiego rodzaju jest ten kaszel? Skoro gorączki już nie ma i jest ożywione to raczej nie ma powodów do obaw. Jak moje ma kaszel to daję mu dicotuss , on działa na oba rodzaje kaszlu, spróbuj, nam pomaga  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może zadziałaj w temacie zwiększenia jego odporności. Ja podaje syropek Pelavo,  który wpływając na system immunologiczny i hamuje rozwój przeziębienia .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas też tak kiedys było, że na początku gorączka a potem już tylko  katar i kaszel. Ja podawałam dziecku Milifen na zbicie gorączki, syropek jest bardzo skuteczny (ibuprofen działa lepiej niz paracetamol, bo przeciwzapalnie) i niezbyt drogi. Poza tym Pulneo, Sambucol i inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej. Chyba najbardziej pomocne okazało sie siedzenie w domu i pokonanie wirusa wspomaganiem odporności.

----------


## nati

Spróbuj wzmocnić odporność witaminamy z pożywienia - owoce, warzywa itd. Jeśli jest kaszel to zioła tutaj będą jak na miejscu. Kup w aptece jakiś prawoślazowy syrop, taki jak Dicotuss. Powienien pomóc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tam przy przeziębieniach nie panikuje, jeśli nie ma gorączki to zawsze mogą wyjść na krótki spacer i się dotlenić. U mnie sprawdza się zasada działania na samym początku choroby. Jak tylko widzę, że coś się zaczyna od razu podaje fosidal, żeby zatrzymać proces zapalny i nie dopuścić to rozwoju przeziębienia. Staram się obserwować dziecko, kontroluje temperaturę, gardło, katar, kaszel i w razie pojawienia się któregokolwiek z wymienionych zaczynam działać . Na katar zdecydowanie sprawdzają się inhalacje. A na gardło środki antyseptyczne i tabletki do ssania.
 Uważam, że trzeba pracować nad odpornością i ze zwykłego kataru nie robić grypy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi fosidal poleciła siostra, wcześniej myślałam że to syrop tylko dla jej przedszkolaków. Faktycznie jest niezły i pomaga w walce z kaszlem. Co do kataru to chyba ten leczony i ten mniej zazwyczaj trwa siedem dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Katar leczony jaki i nie leczony trwa 7 dni jesli trwa dłużej może być objawem alergii i takie dziecko będzie pogodne i nic mu nie będzie dolegać oprócz tego kataru tz.gorączka obniżenie nastroju. Natomiast kaszel może byc spowodowany sciekaniem kataru do dróg oddechowych wiec naturalnym odruchem jest kaszel czyli próba ich oczyszczenia z wydzieliny. Ja udała bym sie do  alergolog a - pulmonologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście jesli katar i kaszel nadal będzie się utrzymywał bądź powtarzał czesto

----------


## Trissa

Ja podaje pyramidonek kids. Szybko pomaga a poza tym zawiera witaminy. Jest bezpieczny bo polecał nam go nasz zaufany pediatra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a może zrób jej inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej, u nas zawsze się sprawdza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi na katar i kaszel bardzo pomaga stosowanie inhalatora, kupilam sobie diagnostic nano, po uzyciu od razu praktycznie sie duzo lepiej oddycha

----------


## eladrin

U nas bardzo fajnie na kaszel sprawdza się Dicotuss Baby. Działa łagodząco na podrażnioną błonę śluzową gardła i ułatwia odkrzutszanie. Można także podawać go na noc bez żadnych obaw

----------


## parafa

dla córki może kup pyramidonek kids, sama kupuję synkowi jak ma kaszel i katarek, a rekomendował nam go pediatra dlatego spokojnie możesz kupować w aptece.

----------


## Ilonaaa

U mojego dziecka też stosuje Dicotuss Baby. To prawda super nawilża błonę przy suchym kaszlu ale też znacznie pomaga przy mokrym. Nawet ja sama go biorę gdy mam kaszel i również działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

diagnosis ma tez fajny inhalatorek dla dzieci w kształcie rybki, moja siostrzenica ma taki, przy kaszlu i katarze bardzo pomaga, szybko działa, także ulga szybko przychodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osobiście proponuje inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej, jeśli oczywiście macie nebulizator. Jeśli nie to z majeranku, domowymi sposobami. A na stan zapalny i kaszel fosidal, który zatrzyma chorobę. Można jeszcze pomyśleć o olejkach eterycznych, ułatwiających oddychanie w nocy. Powinno szybko pomóc.

----------


## krokusik01

Moje dziecko ma obniżoną odporność - ciągle się przeziębia i cieknie jej z nosa. Traci przez to sporo dni w szkole, bo musi zostać w domu (każde takie przechodzone przeziębienie to niemal gwarantowana choroba). Próbowaliśmy już z taką doustną szczepionką (opakowanie kosztuje 100 zł niestety) i efekty są, ale problem nie został wyeliminowany. Dziecko ma zbilansowaną dietę, w okresie zimowym dostaje specjalnie soki apteczne z dużą zawartością witaminy c oraz tran. Okazjonalnie wapń przy chorobach. Ubiera się ciepło, ale to nic nie pomaga. Chciałabym zacząć podawać jej w tym newralgicznym okresie wiosennym tabletki np. jakieś ziołowe kapsułki na podnoszenie odporności. Wiem, że phytopharm ma sporo środków bezpiecznych dla dzieci i młodzieży. Może coś mi polecicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u nas też inhalacja zawsze pomaga

----------


## Marika88

> U mojego dziecka też stosuje Dicotuss Baby. To prawda super nawilża błonę przy suchym kaszlu ale też znacznie pomaga przy mokrym. Nawet ja sama go biorę gdy mam kaszel i również działa.


Też stosuje ten syrop u swoich dzieci. Ale że dorosły też może brać to na to nie wpadłam  :Wink: 
Ja Dicotuss wybrałam głównie ze względu na jego skład bo nie lubię chemii w lekach. Jeszcze bardziej zaplusował u mnie tym że na noc można go podać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też stosuje ten syrop u swoich dzieci. Ale że dorosły też może brać to na to nie wpadłam 
> Ja Dicotuss wybrałam głównie ze względu na jego skład bo nie lubię chemii w lekach. Jeszcze bardziej zaplusował u mnie tym że na noc można go podać.




A czemu niby nie?  :Wink:  Właśnie takie naturalne z ziół jak dicotuss najlepiej działają. Zero chemii, same naturalne składniki więc proste że leczy zamiast bardziej szkodzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Osobiście proponuje inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej, jeśli oczywiście macie nebulizator. Jeśli nie to z majeranku, domowymi sposobami. A na stan zapalny i kaszel fosidal, który zatrzyma chorobę. Można jeszcze pomyśleć o olejkach eterycznych, ułatwiających oddychanie w nocy. Powinno szybko pomóc.


zastosowaliśmy twój syrop i inhalacje i naprawdę pomogło. Po raz pierwszy tak szybko uporalismy się z męczącym kaszlem dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To pewnie dlatego, że ma działanie przeciwzapalne i usuwa przyczynę kaszlu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To pewnie dlatego, że ma działanie przeciwzapalne i usuwa przyczynę kaszlu.


Ja go stosowałam wraz z antybiotykiem. Gdybym wcześniej była mądrzejsza i wzięła odpowiedni lek to nie doszłoby do zapalenia oskrzeli.

----------


## marysieńka

Na kaszel ze swojej strony polecam dicotuss. Ma w składzie prawoślaz i jest w 100 % bezpieczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli macie możliwość wypożyczyć od kogoś nebulizator, to jak najbardziej polecam. To bardzo skuteczna metoda leczenia. Oczywiście, leczenie powinniście skonsultować z lekarzem. Jeśli kaszel jest brzydki i uporczywy dostaniecie coś na zmniejszenie obrzęku, typu Benodil. W pozostałych przypadkach solanki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja  stosowałam aquamer u mojej córki który bardzo pomógł w odetkaniu jej noska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli macie możliwość wypożyczyć od kogoś nebulizator, to jak najbardziej polecam. To bardzo skuteczna metoda leczenia. Oczywiście, leczenie powinniście skonsultować z lekarzem. Jeśli kaszel jest brzydki i uporczywy dostaniecie coś na zmniejszenie obrzęku, typu Benodil. W pozostałych przypadkach solanki.


Ja w końcu kupiłam własny. Ciągle pożyczałam go od koleżanki i postanowiłam, że w końcu kupię dla siebie. Widzę poprawę w kasłaniu, po jego stosowaniu. Do tego dobry syrop, ułatwiający odkrztuszanie. Taki, jak wspomniany fosidal i po chorobie. Wcześniej bywało różnie  tym kaszlem, teraz mamy już sprawdzone metody działania.

----------


## amgja

Mamy czy ktoras z was inhalowała dziecko budixonem neb? Lekarz nam to przepisał, młody się straznie wierci przy inhalacji, czy to bedzie wtedy skuteczne? Macie jakieś patenty na inhalacje  :Smile:  żeby przeszły bezproblemowo

----------


## mela1k

no u nas jest to samo, kataru prawie w ogóle nie ma za to kaszel bardzo mocny taki duszący, już mi normalnie ręce opadaja, co pójdzie na troche do przedszkola to kolejna infekcja i kaszel najczęsciej, bo w ogóle ma jakies skłonności do tych zapaleń dróg oddechowych, idziemy do lekarza i zobaczymy co powie, próbowalimy inhalacji z soli fizjologicznej, ale chyba to na kazel zbyt nie działa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może trzeba wzmocnić odporność?  My podajemy naszym maluszkom ecomer junior. Ma bardzo dużo witamin i jest bardzo smaczny. Dzieciaki znacznie mniej chorują.

----------


## mirandaker

A może to alergia na coś? Łatwo można pomylić kaszel alergiczny z tym związanym z przeziębieniem. Choć i tak najlepiej pewnie wybrać się do lekarza. Moja córeczka na alergiczny kaszel miała budicon neb do inhalacji i po pierwszej kuracji już jej się to raczej nie powtarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

My stosujemy roztwór soli morskiej na katar , podawałam Aniulce roztwór w aerozolu  aquamer można go stosować już niemowląt  dość szybko uporaliśmy się problemem i słońce znów uśmiechnięte : D

----------


## holler

A co do leczenia kaszlu slyszeliscie moze o syropie Sambucol Original Formula? Wydaje mi sie, ze gdzies widzialem reklame w internecie i sporo osob w komentarzach polecalo, chwalilo za skutecznosc. Kaszel mnie tak meczy, ze nawet spac nie moge i nie mam pojecia jak to szybko wyleczyc...

----------


## Dżesika

Jak to co ? zwykła wirusówka. To normalne u dzieci w tym wieku . Polecam podać wit c, wapno w syropie, krople do nosa i Neosine syrop.

----------


## Alina Suchicka

> Mamy czy ktoras z was inhalowała dziecko budixonem neb? Lekarz nam to przepisał, młody się straznie wierci przy inhalacji, czy to bedzie wtedy skuteczne? Macie jakieś patenty na inhalacje  żeby przeszły bezproblemowo


Ja to stosowałam i pomogło mojemu dziecku na suchy kaszel. Pozbył się go po dwóch dniach. Właściwie sama też się inhalowałam – oczywiście zapytałam lekarza – i mi też przeszło. A kaszlałam chyba gorzej niż mały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest ten plus leków do inhalacji. Działają bardzo szybko i precyzyjnie trafiają do miejsca, gdzie rozwija się infekcja. Dzięki temu nie trzeba nic więcej brać, tylko porządnie się inhalować. Dlatego warto mieć maskę bez otworów, żeby lek nie uciekał, bo kuracja się przedłuży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas na katarek pomaga zawsze aquamer sensitive. Bardzo dobrze oczyszcza nosek z wszelkich wydzielin.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mojej córeczce też lekarz przepisał budixon neb, który mam stosować zamiennie z solą fizjologiczną. Do tego syrop odkrztuśny i w ten sposób leczymy zapalenie gardła. Po dwóch dniach widać poprawę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę, że należy zwiększyć odporność. Ja podaję mojej córce zawsze ecomer junior. Ma bardzo bogaty skład i bardzo szybko i skutecznie działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poprawienie odporności to oczywiście konieczność  :Smile:  Ale jak już pojawi się infekcja, to trzeba działać szybko i właśnie najlepiej nawilżyć błonę śluzową, co najlepiej robią leki do inhalacji.

----------


## leoa

inhalacje to rewelacyjna rzecz na kaszel, kiedyś niebyłam do nich przekonana ale jak nic synowi nie pomaało na kaszel i w końcu zecydowaliśmy się na inhalowanie budixonem neb to zmieniłam zdanie, w koncu przespana noc, syn od razu lepszy humor bo kaszel już nie dusi, teraz jak jest taka potrzeba to inhaluję, ne tylko dziecko ale i siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Inhalacje solą fajnie nawilżają śluzówkę, ale czasem nie dadzą rady, jeśli wirus lub bakterie już zadomowiły się w gardle dziecka na dobre. Dlatego dobrze, że idziecie do lekarza  :Smile:

----------


## chupii

pewnie wszystko zależy od tego od czego ten kaszel powstał, u nas na kaszel taki suchy bardzo dobrze się budixon sprawdzil, lekarz mówi ze to może być astma na razie jeszcze u specjalisty nie byliśmy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bo to może też być zapalenie krtani, a często przy tym nie ma gorączki. Ale lek dostaliśmy ten sam na 4 dni inhalacji, a potem już tylko sól fizjologiczna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lub po prostu jakaś inna infekcja gardła. Teraz o coś takiego bardzo łatwo, bo dzieciaki jedzą lody i piją zimne napoje, a gardła mają rozgrzane przez temperaturę. Dlatego na takie krótkie infekcje, to leki do inhalacji są tym lepsze od antybiotyków, że stosuje się je nawet dzień czy dwa i już dają efekty. Nie trzeba przechodzić pełnej kuracji.

----------


## Mileczka69

Nie ma nic gorszego niż jak kaszel i katar bez gorąckzi , bo tzn ,ze organizm sie nie broni . Ja polecam ogromne dawki witaminy c , ale takiej prawidzwiej , a nie w kapsułkach. W miarę możliwości pomyslcie tez o  oczyzczaczu powietrza ja np z sharpa kc g60euw. Jest dostępny na Goodair.pl . Sam sklep bardzo polecam bo zamawiałam tutaj mase antysmogową.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mojego dziecka taki kaszel – suchy, wręcz szczekający – okazał się infekcją krtani. Nie było żadnych innych objawów. Ale lekarz przepisał budixon neb i inhalowaliśmy małego przez kilka dni, co pomogło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A u nas jednak alergia. Wszystko zaczęło się w kwietniu i katar nie przechodził. Badania zrobiłam prywatnie i to właśnie testy pokazały na co jest nadwrażliwość i co powoduje katar. Dlatego  przez czas pylenia brałam alertec, dzięki któremu mogłam wychodzić na spacer i cieszyć się pogodą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Allertec brałam przez cały maj, nie wierzę w odczulanie i dopóki moja alergia nie jest uciążliwa i mogę z nia funkcjonować nie będę eksperymentować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzy dni z żelowym oxalinem i zobaczycie różnice w katarze. To duża ulga od zalegającej w nosie wydzieliny. Zakatarzone dzieci na ferie to przeszłość.

----------


## Ola55

Wypróbuj tabletki Pelafen

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Albo spróbuj sambucol - nie wiem czy dla dziecka czy dla dorosłego, ale jest sporo wersji  :Smile:  A wszystkie maja ten antivirin ktory hamuje rozmnazanie sie wirusów, przezz co szybciej choroba tez przechodzi. Teraz na taka pogodę warto sie zabezpieczyc i nawet profilaktycznie pic

----------


## zarefka

ja kupuję tabletki pelafen, są świetne bo po pierwsze mają naturalny skład, a po drugie szybko hamują chorobę, nie dopuszczają do jej całkowietego rozwoju więc praktycznie w ogóle nie choruję, do tego staram się hartować, codziennie ruch na dworze no i witaminki w naturalnej postaci.

----------


## ulefka

moim zdaniem dobrze wziąć witaminę C dobrze działa na odporność, u nas jak dzieciaki zaczynają powoli łapać jakieś infekcje od razu dajemy syrop sambucol, super działa pomaga zachamować infekcję, a co najważniejsze syrop podawany w dalszej perspektywie wpływa na poprawę odporności, wiec warto podawać go regularnie.

----------

